# Pinging while idling?/



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

Well recently ive been hearing a noise when I idle. It sounds like pinging but im not sure. Its definietly coming from the engine, and it sounds like rattling noise. But the thing is it goes away when I rev it. It also isnt constant either cause it will go away and can only be heard at times. Its just with this tank of gas, I hear it more often than Im comfortable with. I was curious if it was possible with no load. Or i might have a different problem like a spun bearing?? Do they sound a like? Any help would be great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2002)

How many miles on the engine and how often is the oil changed? And is it turbocharged? What octane fuel? It could be a bad chain tensioner, and or it could be a spun rod bearing. If the tensioner goes bad it can do two things, it can allow oil pressure to blow by which drops the pressure to the hydrolic valve adjusters "lifters". This causes a rattle up top at idle until the pressure is built up. Or it can allow the chain to slap at various times, particularly at idle. However, if the engine has some miles on it and did not have the oil changed properly than it might be a spun rod bearing.


----------



## SuckiT (Jun 13, 2002)

My engine has about 2k on it right now since the rebuild. It happens once in awhile but just very often with the last tank of gas I got. I went to change the plugs to the Iridiums and now it seems as if its gone, idle is better too but a little more backfiring. Im not sure if its the oil but I change it routinely at 1k. Thanks for the help btw and yes its turbo, with 93 octane.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2002)

What gap do you run on your plugs? And what boost?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I would check my timing chain tensioner! This can cause you to think you have something loose in the engine.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2002)

A rod bearing gets louder by increasing your RPM. Is your timing advancted?


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

It could also be worn timing chain guides. They are only made from plastic and do fail a lot. If the chain is lose it could cause the cam shafts and crankshaft to spin out of sync where the pistions could damage the engine which may also cause engine rattle.

I'd read this thread as well:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthr...erpage=15&highlight=timing chain&pagenumber=2

This could be your problem or it could be something else. If it is the guides they need to be replaced quickly. This happened to my mother's car and basically the timing chain either broke or came off while also wearing a hole in the water pump resulting in $1400 CDN in damage.


----------

